# Help.



## AnachitlPut (Sep 10, 2013)

I am looking for a nib that I could fit to a 8mm barrel. Any ideas?


----------



## ShallowJam (Sep 10, 2013)

the nib depends on a lot of factors. how big is the opening in the cap? what is the size of the hole in the grip section? what are the threads in the grip section? Is this a kitless fountain pen or did you use a kit?


----------



## AnachitlPut (Sep 10, 2013)

Trying to makeup own with an 8 mm barrel. So Cap size doesn't matter.


----------

